# Buying house, expired passport



## Nagel (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, wondering if anyone here have bought a house without a passport. I'm a permanent resident and due to covid it's been hard to renew my Swedish passport as I'm required to go to Canberra for that, we live in Perth.

So without a current passport I can't meet any of the 4 VOI (verification of identification) categories. There is one option of birth certificate, drivers licence and Medicare card.

But Sweden don't issue birth certificates only something called "extract of the population register" which i am guessing is not adequate since it does not have the words "birth certificate" in it. 

I didn't really think of this before we made an offer on a house which has now been accepted.
Anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Nagel said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone here have bought a house without a passport. I'm a permanent resident and due to covid it's been hard to renew my Swedish passport as I'm required to go to Canberra for that, we live in Perth.
> 
> So without a current passport I can't meet any of the 4 VOI (verification of identification) categories. There is one option of birth certificate, drivers licence and Medicare card.
> 
> ...


I know people who have bought a house and never ever had a passport. 

I think I bought one once when my passport had expired. I don't recall ever needing to show a passport when buying a house.


----------



## Nani J (Sep 7, 2021)

Nagel said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone here have bought a house without a passport. I'm a permanent resident and due to covid it's been hard to renew my Swedish passport as I'm required to go to Canberra for that, we live in Perth.
> 
> So without a current passport I can't meet any of the 4 VOI (verification of identification) categories. There is one option of birth certificate, drivers licence and Medicare card.
> 
> ...



Hi Nigel
Lender will accept passport with expiry date within 2 years. 
Please let me know if you need any further assistance or information.
Which bank have you spoken to that says No to you?

Cheers,
Nani


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Nani J said:


> Hi Nigel
> Lender will accept passport with expiry date within 2 years.
> Please let me know if you need any further assistance or information.
> Which bank have you spoken to that says No to you?
> ...


Most banks allow an expired 'Australian' passport, up to 2 years expired, but foreign passports must normally be current, for the banks I have seen.


----------



## Nani J (Sep 7, 2021)

My apology, Nigel. Yes, Foreign passport normally needs to be current. 
Spoke to your mortgage broker or the lender, and they should be able to advise you what you can do, as different lenders will have different requirements.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Its all down to the policies of the lender. Some lenders are very easy, others are just fascists with regard to documentation. All have some form of COVID considerations in place. Using a mortgage broker will usually make it easier for you as they will know what lender requires what level of documentation. Congratulations on joining the Australian Dream.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

bandsmet said:


> Thanks for answers!


Good luck with your Australian Dream


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Josuentag said:


> The most important document will be the technical passport of the apartment.


I've never heard of a "technical passport of the apartment".

Just looked it up and found it seems to apply in Russian property.


----------



## collectieworld (3 mo ago)

I didn't really think of this before we made an offer on a house which has now been accepted.
Anyone been in a similar situation?


----------

